# How much body fat?



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

When bulking everyone is likely to see their body fat increase. I try to do very little cardio as I find it interferes with bulking too much.

How much body fat would you put on before saying to yourself "fuk I'm getting fat, I need to start hitting the cardio more often".

How far would you go?


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

15 - 25 %


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Probably 20% fat/extra water which means a visible abbs at all times.


----------



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

15 - 25 %, thats quite a big range.

I remember being 11% but those days have gone 

My goal for next year will be to get back to 11-12%


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Got bf up to 28% with too many dirty bulk's back to back and now on 14 wk ckd to get rid of it all !!!!! have plans for a clean bulk in n/year and want to get b/f down as low as poss by then ( 18% ) last time i checked and dont want to get above that again !!!!


----------



## anabol5 (Oct 2, 2010)

i am siting at around 9% ,never been over 12% ,someone did say on here last week i was 12% now but i dont belive that...

am trying to bulk now while hold lean ,doing a good job at it.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

so how much cardio should someone be doing if they was on 20 % without loosing to much muscle but dropping fat???


----------



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> so how much cardio should someone be doing if they was on 20 % without loosing to much muscle but dropping fat???


Good question but I don't think there is an answer.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Dont do any proper cardio but just do fasted cardio walking the dog for 20 mins at 6am, and has made a big difference this week with dropping weight/bf whilst doing ckd(been doing for 7 ish weeks but stabilised and this kick started again), have got what i think is muscle wastage but my g/f just thinks it has been made more defined as stripped a lot of bloat and water in short space of time... :thumbup1:


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

sorry to hijack thread, but can anyone guestimate form my avatar my Bf % just curious ta guys


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Never understood this body fat percentage fixation that so many casual bodybuilders have...If I feel good & look good then I don't really give a toss what % bodyfat I have. Same goes for food macros, if I feel I'm losing some definition, I eat a little less until I'm happy with appearance again, haven't weighed myself in ages. The mirror is the bodybuilders best friend!


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

i guess its like havin a factual achievement, suppose its like a striker in football you keep tabs on how many goals you score as opposed to yea i scored lots last year. On the whole people like numbers. I certainly hear what ya saying squirrel! i moved from scales to bf% obsession lo


----------



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

dingosteve said:


> sorry to hijack thread, but can anyone guestimate form my avatar my Bf % just curious ta guys


Not possible.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well it is possible to guestimate it, weather its anywhere near within 10% is another question lol


----------



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

OK, I guestimate 24%


----------



## gymcandy (Oct 23, 2010)

We carry two kinds of fat in our bodies, essential fat which is stored in small amounts in bone marrow, organs, the central nervous system and muscles, and is needed for the normal, healthy functioning of all these body systems, and "storage" fat, which is stocked for energy.For a woman of 25, a healthy range of body fat would be between 21-32 percent. This can increase slightly with age, to 23-33 percent for women between 40 and 59 and to 24 - 35 percent for those over 60.*Anabolic Steroids* can you help fur gain health & if you are looking for more info visit my web site *http://www.gymcandy.com/*


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

so..... close...... to..... clicking.... on...the ...link

came over all tigercats then


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

gymcandy said:


> We carry two kinds of fat in our bodies, essential fat which is stored in small amounts in bone marrow, organs, the central nervous system and muscles, and is needed for the normal, healthy functioning of all these body systems, and "storage" fat, which is stocked for energy.For a woman of 25, a healthy range of body fat would be between 21-32 percent. This can increase slightly with age, to 23-33 percent for women between 40 and 59 and to 24 - 35 percent for those over 60.*Anabolic Steroids* can you help fur gain health & if you are looking for more info visit my web site *http://www.gymcandy.com/*


And the quickest ever ban award goes too..............


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Vitexin said:


> OK, I guestimate 24%


fab lmao:lol:


----------

